# Swordtail Breeding Question



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got some RREA sword fry and have a question for the experts out here. I read the males cannot reproduce, is this because of the gonopondium is too long or are another reason? I also get some very high quality koi swords. I'm going to tank raise breeders for next summers pond project. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The males can't reproduce because of the gonopodium being to elaborate.I sell off all my malesand try to keep good females,and breed them with normal shaped fry from other lyre litters(pretty tough though).
I float hornwort and have plenty of java moss and never place females in "breeding traps".I pull fry out of 2 of my tanks daily,but some still remain and survive just fine.
I got my showas by crossing kio,blacks and marigold(or red).It took like 2 years but I get many now.Most of my largest breeders are marigold,but produce all colors.I haven't seperated any for specific breeding.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks and if you would like to part with some females in March please look me up. I plan to spawn them in 2-3 kiddie pools next summer.


----------

